# 11s Shifting Issue - Jumping Gears



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I recently switched from compact 10s Chorus to a standard 11s Super Record. Originally I was running an 11-25 cassette but was struggling with some of the bigger climbs (8% +) with that gearing, so I put on a 12-27 cassette. Since doing so when I'm in the 27 the shifting has become a real pain, jumping gears in the middle of climbs, particularly under load. Adjusting cable tension works for a ride or two and then it's back to the same problems. Any idea what's going on? I can't imagine cables are still just being stretched, since I've been riding 150+ mi / week for 2 months now. I'm assuming cage length isn't an issue on the RD, but then I don't know what I'm doing with a wrench...

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I had the same on my record 11 the first few rides, now it shifts perfect, so probably is due to cable "break in" period.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Slave2Gravity said:


> I recently switched from compact 10s Chorus to a standard 11s Super Record. Originally I was running an 11-25 cassette but was struggling with some of the bigger climbs (8% +) with that gearing, so I put on a 12-27 cassette. Since doing so when I'm in the 27 the shifting has become a real pain, jumping gears in the middle of climbs, particularly under load. Adjusting cable tension works for a ride or two and then it's back to the same problems. Any idea what's going on? I can't imagine cables are still just being stretched, since I've been riding 150+ mi / week for 2 months now. I'm assuming cage length isn't an issue on the RD, but then I don't know what I'm doing with a wrench...
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Are you saying that you were on Chorus10 11-25, shifting just fine, to SR11 12-27, which then doesn't shift fine? Or, both 11-25 and 12-27 cassettes were on SR11?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you go through the whole setup process from the tech sheet again? Might help, in case you need to adjust the limit screws or 'b' screw. Could there have been a 1mm or so spacer behind your old cassette that you left stuck to it or something? I haven't run the 27 myself so I don't know of any particular issues there - but I doubt cable stops are still bedding in at this point like you said after all those miles.


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the same issue when I first ran 11sp Super Record. I set the bike up with a 11-25 cassette with no issues. When I put a wheel with a 12-27 cassette in, I had shifting issues because the rear mech was too close to the cassette. 

Put your bike on a stand and shift so that you are in your smallest gear (39/27) and check to see if the rear mech is fouling the cassette (chain hitting chain effectively). If it is, then you need to adjust your b limit screw (the one that moves the rear mech away from the mech hanger). You'll probably then have to adjust your limit screws and the trimming on your front mech too

Hope that helps


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

pinarello_fan said:


> I had the same issue when I first ran 11sp Super Record. I set the bike up with a 11-25 cassette with no issues. When I put a wheel with a 12-27 cassette in, I had shifting issues because the rear mech was too close to the cassette.
> 
> Put your bike on a stand and shift so that you are in your smallest gear (39/27) and check to see if the rear mech is fouling the cassette (chain hitting chain effectively). If it is, then you need to adjust your b limit screw (the one that moves the rear mech away from the mech hanger). You'll probably then have to adjust your limit screws and the trimming on your front mech too
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks, I'll give that a shot!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*same*

same as others i'd redo the whole installation undo the cables and start over once you've set the limiting screws: do it very precisely and respect all campy spacing suggestions....and RTFM it really helps especially with B screw settings etc. the 11s is much more touchy than the 10s was..........and gt a stand or hang the bike it makes things easier


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Which cog(s) have the issue?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Also do an alignment check of the rear derailleur's hanger . You'll need the Park Tool DAG-2 guage, so take bike to a shop if you don't want to spend the $45 or so, on the guage.

It's pretty rare that any factory frame would have spot-on alignment, without an adjustment. The wider cog spacing on 10sp would be more tolerant of a slightly misaligned hanger.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

The shop that set up the cables needs to work on them to ensure they move acceptably.....acceptably not just for Campy 11 but also for Shimano and Sram.

Campy 11 is no more finicky that Shimano or Sram. Ends of housing must be cut square, no major pinching of the liner, no major housing kinks. Inner's without installer error kinks either (maybe ask them to pull them out and have a look for yourself......who knows what happens in a shop and then is hidden from view)


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I just installed 2010 Athena 11 (w/12/27) on one bike and 2011 Record 11 (w/11/25) on another.

I had shifting issues with the Record where my pulley was not totally lined up with the middle gears making it so the chain rubbed a bit on those gears, so I adjusted the cable tension on the rear D (not the cable adjuster at the front of the housing - this did not work for some reason). Took it out for only its second ride yesterday, worked flawslessly.

On the Athena i have put 300 miles on and still have issues with shifting in the middle gears. I have yet to try what i did with the Record... From what i have seen on these forums there seems to be an issue with shifting in the middle gears on Campy 11 groups. There is a spacer out there that is supposed to solve the issue. here it is....

Campagnolo 11-Speed Cassette Spacer

If i continue to have issues with Athena I will give this go.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

mtnroadie said:


> On the Athena i have put 300 miles on and still have issues with shifting in the middle gears. I have yet to try what i did with the Record... From what i have seen on these forums there seems to be an issue with shifting in the middle gears on Campy 11 groups. There is a spacer out there that is supposed to solve the issue. here it is....


90% of the time poor shifting in the middle of the cassette is going to be due to low cable tension - at least this is my experience. Try a half-twist on your RD adjuster (anti-clockwise) like you did on the R-11 bike and if that helps keep going until you get it dialed in.


----------

